# FSA chains any good?



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

My new 2013 Infinito 105 came with a Fsa Team Issue CN-910 10sp chain. My first ride I made it about 1/4 mile and the chain fell off . I literally just picked up the bike 10 minutes early from the LBS so didn't have a spare link so walked home. Took it back to the LBS who found the master link had fallen out. He installed a Shimano master link. He admitted he didn't check the chain since it was installed by the factory. We pulled another new Infinito out of a box and checked that chain and the FSA master link seemed fine. So here's my question; is this a one off thing? Anybody know how FSA chains compare to Shimano. Should I just replace the FSA chain or ride it until worn out. The crank is a FSA Gossamer Pro Compact 50-34T.


----------

